

Server-less Stripe push notifications with webscript.io - smarx
http://coovtech.com/posts/push-with-web-script/

======
dr_win
Nice!

Possible alternative may be <https://script.google.com> -> "Script as Web App"

Especially when integrating with google's apps for domains and APIs.

------
Gamac
You should check out Parse (www.parse.com). You can both send push
notifications and write server side scripts using JavaScript using what they
call Cloud Code. It's pretty awesome.

~~~
billycoover
Parse is cool, but the pricing is a deal breaker for me. According to their
plans page (<https://www.parse.com/plans>), I'd need a pro account to enable
multi-app push. Pay Pad is three apps actually so the combination of
UrbanAirship and Webscript.io end up being a very cheap solution if I wanted
to ditch my current implementation on Heroku.

Although I suppose you could get around the multi-push-certificate restriction
with multiple Parse accounts. If you had two iOS apps, then you'd be making
two web requests out to Parse. Although I do this now with UrbanAirship so
there would not really be a difference. Interesting.

------
ntumlin
Your link to Urban Airship just above the code is bad, it links to
urbansirship.com

~~~
billycoover
Fixed. Thanks for pointing that out!

